# Human Growth Hormone HGH



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm looking to trial some HGH for my upcoming cycle to see what all the fuss is about.

I have learned in the past everyone sees different results to others, so id like to see what it can do for me.

Im on a slow but progressive bulk, so im mainly hoping for an increase in muscle size and possibly burning some fat at the same time. However i do not care if i dont burn fat, just want to see if it does that for me.

Im running 600mg/week Test E with 100mg ED Anadrol.

Im looking to buy 200iu of Somatropin.

looking to start with 4iu a day, 2iu am and 2iu pm.

I have plenty of Bac water for diluting the solution.

My question is

What are people experiences and results with HGH, and what dosages were you using?

Im not expecting miracles, its more an experiment to see if its a resource i would like to use again in the future.

Im planning to use 4iu a day for just over 7 weeks, which should give me enough time to see considerable results at that dose.

What are your thoughts in it guys?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

There are a lot of different theories about using GH. I think 4iu is a good dosage with which to start if you've never used it before. Me, I 2iu post workout about 10min before my protein drink to help assist in protein synthesis, then another 2iu at bedtime.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

trainiac said:


> There are a lot of different theories about using GH. I think 4iu is a good dosage with which to start if you've never used it before. Me, I 2iu post workout about 10min before my protein drink to help assist in protein synthesis, then another 2iu at bedtime.


I like the sound of that, as i train the in AM mostly.

How long have you been using 4iu a day? and what has it done for you?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I use it for months at a time. The effects take time. By itself, GH is a "grower" despite the word growth. GH originally is to help kids with bone growth. For adults, it helps protein synthesis and assists steroid uptake, thus I consider it a supplement. It also has positive effects for fat reduction and igf-1 and mgf production. Maybe some anti-aging properties, but my hair is still going gray and I still am gaining some more wrinkles - though perhaps the aging process is slowing, though how would one ever be able to know that?


----------



## biguns (Aug 18, 2014)

iv heard alot of good feed back at my gym about medlab Somatropin, personally havent tried it myself but definetely considering it.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for your opinion and experiences. I have just put an order in for some, hoping for some good things.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

From my own experience I will never bother with generics again. If I can't afford pharma Id rather put the money into more gear.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bensif said:


> From my own experience I will never bother with generics again. If I can't afford pharma Id rather put the money into more gear.


You dont think the results are worth the hefty price tag?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

nicj1990 said:


> You dont think the results are worth the hefty price tag?


Generic aren't expensive. Pharma carried a high price tag and provided you are using a good amount of gear and insulin then the results are worth it. For the recreational user I wouldn't bother unless you have money to burn.


----------



## Daz192 (Nov 24, 2014)

**read the rules**


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Does splitting the dose matter? Essentially I have 1ml of water with 10iu - should I jab that all in one go or split it? Every other day?


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dont take it all in one go.

1ml of Bac water will mean 1iu per 10 units on an Insulin syringe.

I take 4iu a day split into two doses.

2iu in morning and 2iu in evening.


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

nicj1990 said:


> Dont take it all in one go.
> 
> 1ml of Bac water will mean 1iu per 10 units on an Insulin syringe.
> 
> ...


Ok - sounds sensible. Can I just ask why splitting it matters? Is it better to do so?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Bensif said:


> From my own experience I will never bother with generics again. If I can't afford pharma Id rather put the money into more gear.


^^This^^ and also from my own experience 4iu a day for 7 weeks with non pharma will do nothing. The fact you are on 100mg of anadrol will make any visual change impossible to see even if there is one(which I doubt).


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Fair enough. Timing wise guys - I have a contest in April and want to use my HGH for that - when should I do it? My idea was 3 months worth - mid January-mid april (show at end of april). What do you reckon? Obvious will be running gear with it too.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Ok - sounds sensible. Can I just ask why splitting it matters? Is it better to do so?


I believe it becomes full active in your system after 3 hours. I think its just to keep stable levels in your body and minimize side effects. Also HGH blocks cortisol and Is very Anabolic.

Some peple chose to spread the dosages when they wake up to block cortisol.

Before training to promote Anabolism, after training to stop going catabolic and i think before bed to aid in sleep quality.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

gearchange said:


> ^^This^^ and also from my own experience 4iu a day for 7 weeks with non pharma will do nothing. The fact you are on 100mg of anadrol will make any visual change impossible to see even if there is one(which I doubt).


I full expected minimal results combined with the test and Anadrol, but i just wanted to see for myself so i can exclude or include it in the future.

But i guess if you wanted to see the full potential of GH, you should run it alone and use Pharma.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

nicj1990 said:


> I full expected minimal results combined with the test and Anadrol, but i just wanted to see for myself so i can exclude or include it in the future.
> 
> But i guess if you wanted to see the full potential of GH, you should run it alone and use Pharma.


It is amazing stuff when you dose it correctly and have pharma..Composition change and fat loss are great..I would hate you to dismiss it because of this time round..If I were you ,I would try to get the right stuff and incorporate it in to a cycle for at least 3 months,then you will see what it can do.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gearchange said:


> ^^This^^ and also from my own experience 4iu a day for 7 weeks with non pharma will do nothing. The fact you are on 100mg of anadrol will make any visual change impossible to see even if there is one(which I doubt).


^^This^^ x2

Will be a waste of time and money


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

gearchange said:


> It is amazing stuff when you dose it correctly and have pharma..Composition change and fat loss are great..I would hate you to dismiss it because of this time round..If I were you ,I would try to get the right stuff and incorporate it in to a cycle for at least 3 months,then you will see what it can do.


Il finish off this Somatropin and look into getting some Pharma in the future. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had good results with Chinese gh when it's good stuff, but never as good as pharma. Be prepared to take out a 2nd mortgage for that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nicj1990 said:


> I believe it becomes full active in your system after 3 hours. I think its just to keep stable levels in your body and minimize side effects. Also HGH blocks cortisol and Is very Anabolic.
> 
> Some peple chose to spread the dosages when they wake up to block cortisol.
> 
> Before training to promote Anabolism, after training to stop going catabolic and i think before bed to aid in sleep quality.


could you explain this more please, especially the first part about it becoming active in your system after 3hrs......really interested in that


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> could you explain this more please, especially the first part about it becoming active in your system after 3hrs......really interested in that


Thats what i read, it may not be 100% correct. Im sure you can clarify this?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

nicj1990 said:


> Thats what i read, it may not be 100% correct. Im sure you can clarify this?


Not correct at all


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Not correct at all


Thanks! So i gets in your system straight away?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Not correct at all


this^^^^^

to be fair @nicj1990 a lot of what you have been saying is incorrect buddy, you need to do a little more research before you give others advice on the use of GH.....


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this^^^^^
> 
> to be fair @nicj1990 a lot of what you have been saying is incorrect buddy, you need to do a little more research before you give others advice on the use of GH.....


Appreciate the advice mate, im sure we have all been in my situation before. Im reading and learning as much as i can. I believe sometimes the best thing is to just trial it yourself and experiment. It what i plan to do.

Aploigise to anyone i have given incorrect information out too.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Are you allowed to name a pharma company re HGH? If so, please elaborate....I admit I'm lost in the world of HGH and so called copies/fakes/generics and of course pharma.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nicj1990 said:


> Appreciate the advice mate, im sure we have all been in my situation before. Im reading and learning as much as i can. I believe sometimes the best thing is to just trial it yourself and experiment. It what i plan to do.
> 
> Aploigise to anyone i have given incorrect information out too.


it si the best way to learn in my opinion, asking questions is not frowned on buddy to get a basic understanding on the subject...



sciatic said:


> Are you allowed to name a pharma company re HGH? If so, please elaborate....I admit I'm lost in the world of HGH and so called copies/fakes/generics and of course pharma.


you can name a company and brand just not where to get it.....

pharma GH to name a few

Saizon

Genotropin

Simplexx

Humatropin

there is more but i am tired....


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it si the best way to learn in my opinion, asking questions is not frowned on buddy to get a basic understanding on the subject...
> 
> you can name a company and brand just not where to get it.....
> 
> ...


Many thanks, it's a great start.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

nicj1990 said:


> Appreciate the advice mate, im sure we have all been in my situation before. Im reading and learning as much as i can. I believe sometimes the best thing is to just trial it yourself and experiment. It what i plan to do.
> 
> Aploigise to anyone i have given incorrect information out too.


Probably not the best approach to just trial and experiment with hgh.

It's very expensive and easy to misuse and get no results from it.

Have a read of the stickies and ask for more advice.

I'm not the one to ask at all as I don't use it.

It is something I'd only recommend to experienced BB'ers to make the best use out of hgh and to try and push through to the next level ie competing etc.

Average Joe would be better off with 10ml test over 200iu hgh in terms of results


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it si the best way to learn in my opinion, asking questions is not frowned on buddy to get a basic understanding on the subject...
> 
> you can name a company and brand just not where to get it.....
> 
> ...


Correction, its SaizEn not saizon. By merck serono


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gotista said:


> Correction, its SaizEn not saizon. By merck serono


wow thanks you are a huge asset to the forum


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> wow thanks you are a huge asset to the forum


Heheheheee :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Probably not the best approach to just trial and experiment with hgh.
> 
> It's very expensive and easy to misuse and get no results from it.
> 
> ...


to be fair trial and error is one of the best ways to find out what works for you as an individual, its how i increased my knowledge initially


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Currently running 8iu eod of eurotropin (generic soma) with great results. Almost 6 weeks in and enjoying better quality sleep, slight reduction in bf, muscle fullness and weight is up 4lbs. Slight wrist pain and numbness/tingles especially upon waking.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair trial and error is one of the best ways to find out what works for you as an individual, its how i increased my knowledge initially


You know what I meant though, not just blindly taking it but following some basic principles.


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Can anyone help me on my timing question regarding my comp please?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MPWFitness said:


> Fair enough. Timing wise guys - I have a contest in April and want to use my HGH for that - when should I do it? My idea was 3 months worth - mid January-mid april (show at end of april). What do you reckon? Obvious will be running gear with it too.


do it from the start of your prep until 10-14 days out from your comp then stop.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Most people say 6months to see results from HGH, and that's when taken on its own...if your taking a host of other meds then I'm not sure how you will tell what's made the changes..at the very least you should keep a better hold on your bf and get some nice skin you may even sleep a lot better but telling if you have any better muscle growth would be tough with all the other compounds


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> *Most people say 6months to see results from HGH*, and that's when taken on its own...if your taking a host of other meds then I'm not sure how you will tell what's made the changes..at the very least you should keep a better hold on your bf and get some nice skin you may even sleep a lot better but telling if you have any better muscle growth would be tough with all the other compounds


then most people are wrong, you will see the gains in muscle tissue and fat loss in 6 weeks....


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> then most people are wrong, you will see the gains in muscle tissue and fat loss in 6 weeks....


just from growth on its own ? And at what dosage would you say that's at ?


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> could you explain this more please, especially the first part about it becoming active in your system after 3hrs......really interested in that


I also remember reading this, it was from two very knowledgable and respected people on a forum who had read quite a few studies...I'll try and find the thread...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> just from growth on its own ? And at what dosage would you say that's at ?


Yes on its own 8iu of Pharma GH taken Monday/Wednesday/Friday the study is a sticky in this section


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> I also remember reading this, it was from two very knowledgable and respected people on a forum who had read quite a few studies...I'll try and find the thread...


That's great but can you link me to the studies please that you have read, as I am sure it does not take 3hrs for GH work, even the conversion takes much less time


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes on its own 8iu of Pharma GH taken Monday/Wednesday/Friday the study is a sticky in this section


Im currently running 4ius ED just before bed, would you say what youve suggested above to be 'better' in terms of possible muscle gains? Or is it just a trail and see kinda thing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simmo31 said:


> Im currently running 4ius ED just before bed, would you say what youve suggested above to be 'better' in terms of possible muscle gains? Or is it just a trail and see kinda thing


unless you are using GH for optimal fat burning (releasing FFA's before cardio) then imo the best way to run GH is EOD...


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> unless you are using GH for optimal fat burning (releasing FFA's before cardio) then imo the best way to run GH is EOD...


Ok, final question, what would you suggest with regards to timing if using pre workout slin. Full dose of GH post wotkout inbetween pow shake and meal a hour later?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simmo31 said:


> Ok, final question, what would you suggest with regards to timing if using pre workout slin. Full dose of GH post wotkout inbetween pow shake and meal a hour later?


take it with your PWO shake


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

simmo31 said:


> Ok, final question, what would you suggest with regards to timing if using pre workout slin. Full dose of GH post wotkout inbetween pow shake and meal a hour later?


Have you considered taking the gh and slin at the same time?


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gotista said:


> Have you considered taking the gh and slin at the same time?


I looked into it at first but from what ive read its better to take the GH post wotkout??? Having used slin both pre and post WO, for me fat gain was far far less pre workout so will keep slin to that, if GH can be shot pre and still be as much benifit i would definatly give it a couple month try


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simmo31 said:


> I looked into it at first but from what ive read its better to take the GH post wotkout??? Having used slin both pre and post WO, for me fat gain was far far less pre workout so will keep slin to that, if GH can be shot pre and still be as much benifit i would definatly give it a couple month try


injectable GH does nothing more Post WO than Pre WO, the timing of GH makes no real difference unless you are using it specifically for fat burning


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> That's great but can you link me to the studies please that you have read, as I am sure it does not take 3hrs for GH work, even the conversion takes much less time


I've PM'd the user on Steroidology who brought this topic up originally but I've not heard back...I did find this though in the mean time, I don't think it's quite the same study but has a few similarities...none of the below was typed by me and I'm sure another study out there will contradict this 

http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jcem.85.2.6377

Best time to inject HGH?? | MuscleTalk Bodybuilding Forum

"Exogenous 20K Growth Hormone (GH) Suppresses Endogenous 22K GH Secretion in Normal Men" Y. Hashimoto et al. 2000

It is of special interest since the experiment was done on 32 HEALTHY adults aged 20-31.

OK, the key findings which contradicts much of the hype around hgh:

*Exogenous hgh administration (sc) will not supress endogenous hgh production before 4 hours after administartion.

*IGF levels will raise slowly in 12 hours after administartion and then raise rapidly and reach a peak about 24 hours after administration.

*Exogenous hgh administration will supress endogenous hgh prduction for about 24 hours. This did even occur at small doses of 1-2iu a day.

*HGH is very dose dependant. A 10iu dose will give a ten fold increase in peak concentration levels of both hgh and igf-1. Also a bigger dose will not increase the supression time or peak times.

In regard to timining of hgh injections this would mean that the best time to inject your hgh is just before you go to sleep. That way you will still get your largest endogenous pulse, which accours about 2 hours after you go to sleep, and when that pulse is over, a little later in about 4 hours your hgh levelse will reach another peak from the hgh administration. The supression of your own hgh will be finished by the time you do your next injection the day after at the same time, so you will still get the deep sleep pulse the night after.

By taking your shots am you will supress all endogenous production of hgh the following nigth. Forget thinking that going up taking your shot 4am or 7am will help you not supress your own production, you will be shut down for 24 hours.

By doing several injections each day like am/afternoon you will shut down your own production completely.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> I've PM'd the user on Steroidology who brought this topic up originally but I've not heard back...I did find this though in the mean time, I don't think it's quite the same study but has a few similarities...none of the below was typed by me and I'm sure another study out there will contradict this
> 
> http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jcem.85.2.6377
> 
> ...


not sure where you are getting this point about injectable GH peaking after 4hrs as this is incorrect.....



> serum 20K-hGH levels increased within 30 min after injection, reached a peak between 2 and 6 h, and decreased by the end of the sampling period. In contrast, the spontaneous 22K-hGH surges were suppressed after a delay of a few hours after injection, especially at higher doses.


 the peak was dose dependant........ this would actually go with common belief that Exogenous GH starts to raise within 30min and peaks around the 3-4hrs, so i am not sure where you get this quote from?



> In regard to timining of hgh injections this would mean that the best time to inject your hgh is just before you go to sleep. That way you will still get your largest endogenous pulse, which accours about 2 hours after you go to sleep, and when that pulse is over, a little later in about 4 hours your hgh levelse will reach another peak from the hgh administration


 your natural GH will be effected from the start of the Exogenous injection not 4hrs after......

ANY timing of injecting Exogenous GH will cause suppression no matter if this is at 7am or straight before bed.....the body is a complex machine and it will detect and counter anything synthetic, just as the HPTA does with Exogenous Testosterone.

the problem i have with this study are two fold....

1 - there is no detail of the weight of the subjects so no indication of dose used only that it was between 0.01iu/kg and .1iu/kg unless i am missing something as you stated as little as 1-2iu??

2 - my second and most important issue with this study is that it uses 20K GH, Our body produces a blend of isoforms, variants, fragments and binding proteins. The two largest forms are 22kDa (191 amino acids long) and 20kDa (identical with a deletion of 15 amino acid residues (32 to 46) ). Both forms are equally effective at stimulating growth. However the 20kDa appears to produce fewer side effects and be *longer lasting.*

as you can see from the part in bold the main difference is 20k GH is longer acting, this would be show a marked difference if this study was compared to one using 22K which is what all synthetic GH on the market is made of.....

so although an interesting study it cannot be used to show timings of active life or peak times in humans as no one uses this GH with this Isoform.....

this below is from Dats site concerning active life of GH depending on dose, as you can see from the graph peak values on the highest amount (15u) is at 3hrs and it starts to rise straight away.....it also shows a dose of 7.5iu brings GH levels back to base levels in 12hrs....



> So what you do is you go to the GH comparison w/ CJC article I posted and look at the GH chart for the GH study. ]
> 
> Reproduced below:
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks PScarb lots of good info in there


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

biguns said:


> iv heard alot of good feed back at my gym about medlab Somatropin, personally havent tried it myself but definetely considering it.


The cheapest hgh iv seen, wouldn't touch it with a barge pole


----------



## johnsosn (Aug 24, 2014)

PScarb, excellent information, I'm sure many people are being educated in this thread. Could I possibly ask a question?

If you are attempting utopia (gaining lean mass and maybe a gentle loss of fat) what would be the best protocol using Pharma grade?

At the moment, I have been taking 3iu upon waking and 2iu for fat burn at night. On training days, i also take 3iu after a workout(with the workout generally being mid-afternoon/early evening). I am a little concerned now that I am not giving enough time between injections. I am 44.

I would greatly appreciate your thoughts.

Regards


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnsosn said:


> PScarb, excellent information, I'm sure many people are being educated in this thread. Could I possibly ask a question?
> 
> If you are attempting utopia (gaining lean mass and maybe a gentle loss of fat) what would be the best protocol using Pharma grade?
> 
> ...


the best protocol for both lean muscle tissue and fat loss in my opinion is a larger amount (8-10iu) M/W/F and this is backed by studies, using GH multiple times a day is more of a pulse method but in my opinion this type of method is best used with peptides (GHRP/GHRH)


----------



## johnsosn (Aug 24, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the best protocol for both lean muscle tissue and fat loss in my opinion is a larger amount (8-10iu) M/W/F and this is backed by studies, using GH multiple times a day is more of a pulse method but in my opinion this type of method is best used with peptides (GHRP/GHRH)


Many Thanks. Ill give 8iu M/W/F a try!

Regards


----------

